# عندما يُرنِّم شاب ... قبل أن يُسافر للمجد



## fredyyy (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*كنت أشاهد هذه الترنيمة لشاب إسمه جوزيف صابر *
*وعلى الرابط بروفة للترنيمة *
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1ui2wt6Psk*

*ولم يكن يريد أن يُنهي الترنية ويكرر فيها وكأنها آخر رسالة له للمؤمنين عبَّر فيها عن أشواق حقيقية *

*قبل أن يسافر الى حبيبه في السماء ويفرح بالمجد ويشاهد الحبيب *

*إنه شاب كان في مرحلة الدراسة .... لكن كان سبب بركة لكثيرين *

*فارقنا حين صدمته سيارة وترك لنا هذه الكلمات النابعة من القلب *

*وهنا على هذا الرابط يرنمها في مؤتمر للصلاه *
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSZ4y_RT-hU*


*وأحسست في نبره صوته إشتياقة لرؤية المسيح ولمس هدب ثوب الرب في المجد *

*لقد كان يرنم *
*إنت إلهي *
*إنت طبيبي *
*إنت إله عظيم *
*إنت شافي نفسي *
*إنت شافي جسدي *
*إنت ....... طبيبي *
*إنت يسوع الفادي *
*إنت واهب الحيـاة *
*إنت ليَّ طوق نجاة *
*وفي إيدك ظــروفي *
*معاك مفيش مفيش مستحيل *
*أنا هدفي رضاك وخوفك *
*أنا بس محتاج لصوتك *
*أنت بتتـدي الســلام *
*إنت فيـك الأمــــان *
*إنت ماحي خوفي *

*أملي إني أشوف *
*لقد ذهب للمجد ... ورأى الفادي ... وتمتع بواهب الحياة *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*جميييييييييييلة جدا بجد*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*الي احضان الفادي يا جوزيف

ليس موتا لعبيدك يا سيدي بل انتقال​*


----------



## Alexander.t (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جميله جدا استاذى


----------



## صوت الرب (10 ديسمبر 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *لقد ذهب للمجد ... ورأى الفادي ... وتمتع بواهب الحياة *


فالنفرح له لأنه الآن في المكان الذي أراده
شكرا كثير استاذنا الحبيب لمشاركتك لنا هذه الكلمات


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (10 ديسمبر 2010)

فعلا جميلة جدا جدا

ربنا يرحمة زمانة دلوقتي مع يسوع ويعاين كلي النور ​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*كلمات جميلة ومعبرة
ميرسى أستاذ فريدى
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك ​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 ديسمبر 2010)

((( فارقنا حين صدمته سيارة  )))

+++ هذه الملحوظة -- التىتبدو وكأنها عابرة -- ذكرتنى ب  : " حادث سيارة " ، آخر ، لفريق خدمة من كنيسة مارجرجس (هليوبوليس مصر الجديدة) ، أثناء عودتهم بأوتوبيسهم من خدمة عظيمة للصعيد
++ وكانت الحادثة فى ظروف غير طبيعية .
+++ ولكن المهم فى الأمر هو أن القديسة المتنيحة تاماف إيرينى رئيسة راهبات دير أبو سيفين بمصر القديمة - فى نفس اللحظة وقبل وصول أى أخبار - نادت على راهبة بالدير ، وقالت لها أن تتصل بأقربائها فى مصر الجديدة وتقول لهم أنها الآن رأت أرواح فريق الخدمة الذين كانوا مسافرين للصعيد ، رأتهم صاعدين للسماء بالفرح وفى يد كلٍ منهم شمعة منيرة
+++ فإتصلت الراهبة وأبلغتهم ، وكان خبر ما حدث لم يعرفه أحد نهائياً ، فلما وصل الخبر وعرفوا بما حدث أيقنوا أنهم شهداء ونصيبهم فى السماء عظيم ، فتعزت قلوبهم كثيراً
++++ فربنا يسوع المسيح يسمح بهذه الأمور ، وهى التى سبق وأعلمنا بها ، لأنها الطريق إلى المجد الأبدى


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2010)

مع المسيح ذاك افضل جداااا

هو فى احضان المسيح

كلمات مؤثره ومعبره جداااا

شكرااااااااا فريدى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## النهيسى (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*ربنا ينيح نفسه
ترنيمه فعلا جميله
*​


----------



## المســ ابن ــيح (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*إنت شافي نفسي*
*إنت شافي جسدي *
*إنت ....... طبيبي *

*كلمات مؤثرة جدا ..*

*تابعت المقطع لاخره فعلا روعــة ودمعت *

*يا حظه سعيد بين احضان ملـك الملـوك يســوع *

*شكرا لك فريدي اكثر من روعة*


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 ديسمبر 2010)

> *معاك مفيش مفيش مستحيل *
> *أنا هدفي رضاك وخوفك *
> *أنا بس محتاج لصوتك *
> *أنت بتتـدي الســلام *
> ...


*آميــــــــــــــــــــن
بجد الموضوع بكلماته بالترانيم مؤثر ومعزى فى نفس الوقت..**
وأجمل تقييم

صلواتكم*


----------



## الياس السرياني (11 ديسمبر 2010)

خيي وحبيب قلبي جوزيف:

انت أكيد بتسمعني
ترنيمتك روعة تدخل عالقلب بدون استئذان
ومحبتك لالهنا الحي بتنسال مع كلماتك
ربنا معك حبيب قلبي...


ألف شكر استذنا الحبيب فريدي
ربنا يبارك فيك...


----------



## الرب معنا (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*سوبر ممتاز *

*رائعة جدا *

*شكرا وربنا يبارككم *


----------



## عادل نسيم (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكراً فريدى
علي نقلك لنا هذه الترنيمة الجميلة 
أما جوزيف صابر جاهد الجهاد الحسن وكتب له أكليل البر فهنيئاً له الآن هو في أحضان يسوع ؟؟؟ شفاعته تشملنا جميعاً آمين
*


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 ديسمبر 2010)

لقد علمت بخبر انتقالة امس عن طريق اخت لى على الفيس بوك كانت صديقة لة وتخدم معاة

بجد حزنت جدا علية

بس نفس الجملة الى كتبتهالها فى البروفايل 

هو دلوقتى فى احسن مكان لية اخرى فريدى​


----------



## جارجيوس (11 ديسمبر 2010)

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل فيلبي 1: 23
 لِيَ اشْتِهَاءٌ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ وَأَكُونَ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ، ذَاكَ أَفْضَلُ جِدًّا. ​


----------



## just member (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جميلة خالص
ونحنا نفرح لأنتقال اتقياء الرب
لان بصلواتهم يعينونا


----------



## الملكة العراقية (11 ديسمبر 2010)

كلمات رااائعة جدااا
مرسي ليك استاذي فريدي
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*ما أجملها من لحظة عندما نفارق مسكننا المؤقت ونحن مستعدين لدخول مسكننا الأبدى
الأحضان الأبوية ​*


----------



## الروح النارى (11 ديسمبر 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *لقد ذهب للمجد ... ورأى الفادي ... وتمتع بواهب الحياة *


 

*شــــــــكراااا*

*أخى فريد*

*انها اشواق الحبيب للقاء حبيبه*


*هنيئا له الراحة الأبدية*
*فى احضان القديسين*​


----------



## happy angel (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*جميلة جداا استاذنا *​


----------



## elamer1000 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*الف شكر*

*ربنا يباركك*


*+++*​


----------



## Desert Rose (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*جميلة اوى أستاذى فريدى *

*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*روووووووعة اوى استاذ فريدى
وهو اكيد مع المسيح افضل
ميرسى لك لنقلك الترنيمة 
*​


----------



## +pepo+ (12 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يرحمه 
تحفه يافريدى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## أَمَة (13 ديسمبر 2010)

فَإِنِّي مَحْصُورٌ مِنْ الاِثْنَيْنِ: لِيَ اشْتِهَاءٌ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ وَأَكُونَ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ. ذَاكَ أَفْضَلُ جِدّاً. 
(فيلبي الأصحاح 1 العدد 23)
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*



			نا هدفي رضاك وخوفك
أنا بس محتاج لصوتك
أنت بتتـدي الســلام
إنت فيـك الأمــــان
إنت ماحي خوفي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


جمييلة كتيير
ميرسى ليك استاذى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## christianbible5 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*رائع حبيبي هلليلويا...*


----------



## QUIET GIRL (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*ذهب الي احضان الرب *
*الي اشتهاء قلبة *
*ربنا يعطينا ان نصل مثلة *
*الرب يبارك جهودك *


----------



## kalimooo (14 ديسمبر 2010)

الرب يرحم روحه ويسكنه جناته

كلمات جملة شكرا للموضوع فريدي


----------



## MinaGayed (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*جميـــــل أوى أوى
*


----------



## فادى محب (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا كتير على الترنيمة الروعة أنا أقعدت أبكى لما سمعته


----------



## govany shenoda (18 يناير 2011)

*ترنيمه فعلا جميله *
*هو فى احضان المسيح*
*ربنا ينيح نفسه
*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: عندما يُرنِّم شاب ... قبل أن يُسافر للمجد*

*ترنيمه جميله جدا ميرسى لحضرتك​​*


----------



## مارك ملاك (18 سبتمبر 2012)

جميلة اووووووووووووووووووووووووى


----------

